# Limping on one side?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

About 5 minutes ago, boyfriend and I noticed that Eevee was walking oddly. She was leaning toward her right side, her head slightly tilted down. We thought maybe her ear was irritated so we checked out her ear and saw nothing wrong with it. But, as we were taking a look at her ear and touching it, she urinated.

I have no idea what might be wrong. Any thoughts? Do dogs urinate from pain?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

She's walking normally again


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's kind of freaky. I really have no idea and no medical experience. But it seems like something neurological?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Has she had any vaccines, meds, flea or heart worm treatment recently?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When Mol had a ear infection once, she walked with her head tilted to the infected side. Are you sure your pup doesn't have an ear infection, I had one once, they are pretty painful.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> Has she had any vaccines, meds, flea or heart worm treatment recently?


She took a Heartgard two days ago, on the 16th.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> That's kind of freaky. I really have no idea and no medical experience. But it seems like something neurological?


I hope its not anything neurological. 



MollyWoppy said:


> When Mol had a ear infection once, she walked with her head tilted to the infected side. Are you sure your pup doesn't have an ear infection, I had one once, they are pretty painful.


Her ears didnt show any signs of infection, it may be deeper in than I can see though


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope she is okay... I don't have much any advice execpt for maybe she has an ear infection or reacted to something.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

What breed is she. We had a puppy lose muscle function 3 days after getting her heart worm treatments. It happened two months in a row so she has been taken off heart worm meds and is fine. She collapsed on a walk and they carried her home, she was okay a few hours later but when it happened the second month it scared the family a lot.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> What breed is she. We had a puppy lose muscle function 3 days after getting her heart worm treatments. It happened two months in a row so she has been taken off heart worm meds and is fine. She collapsed on a walk and they carried her home, she was okay a few hours later but when it happened the second month it scared the family a lot.


The shelter thinks that she is a German Shepherd mix but I think she's a Carolina Dog. Her actual origins are unknown.

This is her second time taking Heartgard, the first time she had no reaction...
If it is related to the heartworm medication, is there a safer alternative? I wouldnt want to mess around with heartworm.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

liquid said:


> The shelter thinks that she is a German Shepherd mix but I think she's a Carolina Dog. Her actual origins are unknown.
> 
> This is her second time taking Heartgard, the first time she had no reaction...
> If it is related to the heartworm medication, is there a safer alternative? I wouldnt want to mess around with heartworm.


Heartworm isnt something to be taken lightly. My boxer Annie has reactions to ivermectin (the med used to treat heartworms) and has not had it for 5years +. Tucker has never had any type of heartworm treatment. I get my dogs tested for heartworms in the winter (because they would get it in fall), Summer and Fall.) Its always been negitive. I bath them in Neem shampoo with added teetree and eucalyptic oils (vet suggested) once a week because the misquitos dont like it I guess. I also spritz them down with 50/50 ACV/water mix with these oils in it when we go hikeing or camping where misquitoes will be active. I don't let them stay out long when misquitoes are bad. Other than that, I've not found anything else yet. But I've never had a problem. 

I also have friend and family who never give it and never take any percautions, but they never get it. Depending on the area and how bad misquitoes are, I would be leary of not useing some type of action as preventitive.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

There are nosodes for heartworm and various other preventatives. You might want to verify there is no ear infection as sometimes they are hard to detect.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Heartworm isnt something to be taken lightly. My boxer Annie has reactions to ivermectin (the med used to treat heartworms) and has not had it for 5years +. Tucker has never had any type of heartworm treatment. I get my dogs tested for heartworms in the winter (because they would get it in fall), Summer and Fall.) Its always been negitive. I bath them in Neem shampoo with added teetree and eucalyptic oils (vet suggested) once a week because the misquitos dont like it I guess. I also spritz them down with 50/50 ACV/water mix with these oils in it when we go hikeing or camping where misquitoes will be active. I don't let them stay out long when misquitoes are bad. Other than that, I've not found anything else yet. But I've never had a problem.
> 
> I also have friend and family who never give it and never take any percautions, but they never get it. Depending on the area and how bad misquitoes are, I would be leary of not useing some type of action as preventitive.


Yeah, definitely. Heartworm is not something I would take a chance on.



Liz said:


> There are nosodes for heartworm and various other preventatives. You might want to verify there is no ear infection as sometimes they are hard to detect.


Ahh, I've never heard of nosodes before. Thanks for the information.
I'll have to take Eevee into the vet so they can do a swab. She's been acting normal all day now, and even walked normally during a leash walk.


----------

